# L2250



## vaskeet (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a chance to buy a 2wd l2250 with a tiller and box blade for $3000.00. I am looking for info on this tractor. Is it a good price? are parts easy to get? how big of a bush hog will it take? are there any problems to look for on this tractor. How does it compare in physical size to the john deere 790? I am going to look at it at 2pm on Sunday Thanks for the help. Randy


----------

